# FreeBSD and hardware monitoring



## tcn (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,

  I know some work was done in the summer of code 2007 for hardware monitoring (cnst-sensors) which basically is a port of the OpenBSD hardware monitoring system.  I also know this work was rejected from the FreeBSD developpement tree due to architectural reasons (I'm not here to discuss this, it has been widely discussed elsewhere and I don't have the knowledge or intent to get an opinion on it).

  This framework is now used by many and supports a wide range of hardware.  Unfortunatelly for me, this would be the only way I have to get the information from my motherboard (Intel D945GCLF2, Atom330).

  I would like to know if there is any plan of taking this work and re-structure it to be FreeBSD architecturally friendly or to incorporate it in the present coretemp (which BTW does not return proper temperature in my case (-1 is not valid in either Kelvin or degrees celcius, one degree might not be an actual one degree and virtual cores (HyperThread) are way off).  Also, knowing the speed at which fans are operating would be very nice.

  Hardware monitoring suffers in FreeBSD and I believe it has become an essential tool to evaluate server's health and for diagnostics.

Thanks,

tcn


----------



## oliverh (Dec 21, 2009)

>I also know this work was rejected from the FreeBSD developpement tree due to architectural reasons (I'm not here to discuss this, it has been widely discussed elsewhere and I don't have the knowledge or intent to get an opinion on it).

No, just because of _one_ developer. Some people say because of 'politics' (OpenBSD ....)

http://www.leidinger.net/blog/2009/12/06/freenas-sensors-for-freebsd/



> As I was committing a port of the OpenBSD sensors framework (produced as part of the Google Summer of Code 2007) to FreeBSD and had to remove it afterwards because one committer complained very loudly, I was asked what the status of this is.
> 
> *The short status is: Nobody is doing something about it.*



I think this is a rather good answer to your question.


----------



## tcn (Dec 22, 2009)

ouch!


----------

